# Wedding Cake



## egirl2214 (Apr 18, 2006)

Can I do a Chocolate cake with strawberry filling, and buttercream frosting (No Crisco)? What strawberry filling will taste good? How can I make it structurally sound?

Thanks,

Wedding Cake Newbie :smiles:

**STRUCTURALLY SOUND MEANING WHAT DO YOU RECOMMEND FOR PLATES AND DOWLES.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

yes, yes, and yes.
pan
may be a little more insight in the baking section below


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

go with a nice chocolate sponge, make it in advance of putting the cake together.

fresh strawberry with pastry cream lightened with whipped cream and stablized with gelain.

Swiss meringue butter cream made with butter and perhaps a hint of shortening to insure stablitiy.

Use dowel sticks and cardboard or wood drums to hold your cake up.

put your cake together the day before and refrig to set the creams and allow the flavors to meld together.


there are wedding cake stands/kits you can get at the local hobby stores. 

:bounce:


----------



## egirl2214 (Apr 18, 2006)

Thank You

I have my chocolate Cake Recipie already. I have used it for 5 years and I think it is very good, It is moist, frirm and stable (when stacked).

How long can a frosted cake sit and still taste good (Not refrig)?

When I put the cake together at the wedding are there any tips on how to not smudge the frosting?

If I do Pastry cream and Strawberries, will that tast good with buttercream?

You are saying that I should use shortining for stability, please explain.

Thanks Again.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

be careful letting pastry creme sit out.
pan


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Make a rim around the outside edge of your cakes and fill in with pastry cream and berries.

set up your cake layers, iced and box, wrap and put in the frig the day before.

replace 10% of butter in butter cream formula with shortening for stability.

at the wedding, decorate and set up on stands
:smiles:


----------

